# Phishing Alert



## HJ (17 Jan 2009)

I just opened up Commuting and my security software (BitDefender) popped up a Phishing Alert and want to block the site... is there something odd about this url?

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## yenrod (17 Jan 2009)

BitDefender can be quite strict !

Its all in the settings.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2009)

That URL just points to the top level part of the forum - no different (other than the number on the end - which indicates the forum) to any of the other top level URL's.

Think your AV software is being a bit over cautious.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jan 2009)

How do you get all those girls in lycra pics past your software?!


----------



## mickle (18 Jan 2009)

So how would I get my software to block a certain image of a gaping mincer wearing red pants and a HiViz jacket?


----------



## Chuffy (18 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> So how would I get my software to block a certain image of a gaping mincer wearing red pants and a HiViz jacket?


'Gaping mincer'? Not heard that one before...

You could always Ignore me, but that would be a bit OTT. Just relax and enjoy the view.


----------



## HJ (19 Jan 2009)

Chuffy said:


> How do you get all those girls in lycra pics past your software?!



Oh it never bothers with that sort of thing...


----------



## HJ (19 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> So how would I get my software to block a certain image of a gaping mincer wearing red pants and a HiViz jacket?



Use Firefox with the Adblock Plus plugin, get rid of any images you don't want to see as well as all those annoying banner ads.


----------

